# EASY & Cheap: changing a torso prop into a life-size prop



## Dollylinn (Jul 13, 2008)

*Heads and partial body*

That looks great. I do it also with just the heads. You can usually add a piece somewhere to add a neck. Use a turtleneck. I did a guy that eats a rat. I made pvc body sitting on a chair. He was gross. I also did a donna one with pvc body and put nightgown on it looked great outside blowing in the wind. I do not know how to the mechanical stuff so I make it work somehow. I do not have pictures. I will be taking everything out soon. Making sure everything works and changing things around. I hope the rat guy still works, I want to put him in the pantry this year. I will have to take pictures early before everything starts .....as I always run out of time.


----------



## Effie (Aug 31, 2007)

Dollylinn said:


> I will have to take pictures early before everything starts .....as I always run out of time.


LOL -- I have the SAME problem -- no matter how early I start taking pictures, people start showing up and I have to quick run and get the candy. My husband dresses up and hides in the bushes and also runs the fog machine at the same time so I have to do the candy . . .


----------

